# Blue Wilderness Dog Food



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

I have the red meat flavor for large breeds and looked over the ingredients and didn't find anything I know to be harmful, but some extra opinions wouldn't hurt. Is giving this as a treat a bad idea and if not, what's a recommendation of how often it should be fed?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Personaly I wouldn't use high protien grain free dog food with mice. That's why the cheap working dog food is good as its mostly grains and the protien isn't too high for them.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

High protein kibble is absolutely fine, you just have to feed it as a smaller part of the diet than you would with lower protein options. That's said, foods like that are pretty expensive, and there's no need to specifically go for low carb options with mice. If you have some anyway for a dog then go for it, I just wouldn't specifically buy it for the mice.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

That's what I've been doing since my grandmother purchases it for our dog and I give it as a treat along with oats, eggs and whatever fruits and veggies are around. I haven't been able to feed them it for awhile though since the chicken flavor has garlic in it. They really liked it though, so I'll ask her to get the red meat kind next time. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Some mice can be picky about strong garlic flavours, but it's safe to feed.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh really? I've always thought/read that it needs to be avoided due to its acidity, similar to how you can't feed citrus and the like. That's interesting to know in case I ever need it for an emergency.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Cheshire Gleam said:


> Oh really? I've always thought/read that it needs to be avoided due to its acidity, similar to how you can't feed citrus and the like. That's interesting to know in case I ever need it for an emergency.


Cirtus is also fine for mice. I mean, it wouldn't be high on my list of things to give them, but for reasons other than safety.

Garlic is certainly to be avoided for some animals, and other animals are put off by the taste of citrus fruits (plus people with buck rats should be careful with citrus because of bits of the fruit that contain d-limonene, a build-up of which can cause kidney cancer). But neither of those are relevant for mice (d-limonene research has found female rats and both sexes of mice to be unaffected).

Sounds like someone has been muddling up their species when passing on advice?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Citrus can cause health issues in male rats I've heard, so its possible people just lump in mice and rats together.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Either could be the case, confusion or lumping. I'm glad you cleared that up, though I'll be careful anyway. I usually don't have citrus as I'm not a big fan or anything garlicky since it'd be unhealthy for them, aside from the dog food. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Tried the chicken flavor and only a couple took to it, so no need to worry about the garlic after all.


----------

